# My Zoo 56k alert lots of pics



## lotus02 (Feb 17, 2005)

This is my Zoo first up my Dogs : Pic 1 Vessa, pic2 Deoji Bro then my little rescue Sugar who id the boss of the house LOL
Then Pond ,Tanks and Gecko's will be up next.


----------



## lotus02 (Feb 17, 2005)

Fish Part of Zoo


----------



## lotus02 (Feb 17, 2005)

And now the Reptiles LOL


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

that reef is amazing!


----------



## lotus02 (Feb 17, 2005)

For those that want to know what kind of camera I use it's an Olympus Stylus 1030SW waterproof. 
Maybe do a few underwater shots of my tank.


----------



## lotus02 (Feb 17, 2005)

orchidman said:


> that reef is amazing!


Thanks


----------



## lotus02 (Feb 17, 2005)

This is the Gecko Palace LOL
And my 72 Bow before I sold it ( long story BIG MISTAKE )


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow thts awesome, what kind of gecko?


----------



## lotus02 (Feb 17, 2005)

I have 5 Crested Geckos in there and 3 more in Quarantine ready to be added soon.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

How large is that reef? It is awesome


----------



## lotus02 (Feb 17, 2005)

MCHRKiller said:


> How large is that reef? It is awesome


Thank you very much it is 300 gallons


----------



## lotus02 (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a 180 gallon tank with VHO and MH Lighting , Drilled dual over flows and custom sump that is just sitting here really wanted to set it up as a Planted tank but knew Hubby would kill me LOL


----------

